# I'm a distant second to his mother - Need Help.



## CathyED (Nov 5, 2009)

My husband and I have been arguing for a while over the fact that he relays every small detail of our lives to his mother. Tonight on the way home from a romantic dinner he called her to tell her what we had, how much it cost, how the service was, about the lines in the store we stopped at before dinner... Being a more private person, I get very frustrated that no moment is ever private, and that his 70+ phone calls to his mother per month relay every last thing we do in our lives. Tonight we had a bad blow up and he told me that you can replace a wife, but you can't replace a mother. I really don't know where to go from here. He's very against counseling and I am scared that I am running out of options. I could really use some advice. Please help.


----------

